# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  Servicios y Equipos para la Industria Vitivinícola y Destilería del Perú

## JQA Ingenieros

*JQA Ingenieros* *Ingeniería y Tecnología Aplicada a la Industria Vinícola del Perú.*  *JQA Ingenieros*, es un equipo de profesionales dedicado a brindar   tecnológicas de diseño, ingeniería, equipamiento y montaje para la producción y desarrollo de vinos y piscos en el Perú. Nuestra amplia experiencia y adecuado manejo de la tecnología en el rubro vinícola, nos da una clara visión para la implementación de equipos modernos; pero siempre con respeto a los conocimientos, valores y tradiciones del artesano del vino y pisco. Nuestros servicios y desarrollo de proyectos, brindados a empresas vitivinícolas de diverso alcance y tamaño, son muestra clara de nuestra capacitación y valores.  *Alianzas Estratégicas*  *JQA Ingenieros*, mantiene alianzas estratégicas con reconocidas marcas mundiales, para darle seguridad y confianza en su inversión.  *KREYER*: La tecnología Alemana junto a la experiencia francesa se unen en una sola marca para ofrecer los últimos avances en tecnología de refrigeración vitivinícola, *KREYER* está respaldada por *WTG  Wine Technology GmbH*, un renombrado especialista internacional en los procesos de refrigeración del vino. WTG desarrolla y produce sistemas personalizados para el control de la temperatura en todas las fases del proceso de vinificación.  *JQA Ingenieros*, distribuye equipos de la empresa *MAJORO*, nuestro socio ideal en la implementación de equipos para operaciones de bodega. Tenemos a disposición equipos para procesamiento de uva, prensas, despalilladoras, filtros, tanques de acero inoxidable con chaquetas, tanques de almacenamiento, tanques isotérmicos, etc.  *MAJORO*, el socio estratégico en el desarrollo de la producción. 
Con estas alianzas *JQA Ingenieros* complementa su oferta de servicios e implementación tecnológica, y suma la distribución y venta de equipos especializados y de alta calidad para el desarrollo vitivinícola y del Pisco en el País. Los invitamos a ver nuestros catálogos de equipos disponibles y realizar sus consultas, sin ningún compromiso.  *Productos importantes*  *Equipos de Refrigeración*  Equipos de Frio.jpg  *JQA Ingenieros*, conocedor de las necesidades del pequeño y mediano productor, pone a su disposición equipos de refrigeración para control de fermentación desde 5 TR (aprox. 5000 lts de mosto diario) hasta lo que Ud. necesite. También dispone de equipos de refrigeración para control de estabilización (alcanzan temperaturas menores a los 0º C).  *Cubas de fermentación y tanques de almacenamiento de mosto o vino*  Cubas.jpg 
Con capacidades desde 1000 lts hasta 25000 lts, fabricados en acero inoxidable, importados directamente desde España. Con la calidad y garantía *MAJORO* y el respaldo e instalación de *JQA Ingenieros*.  *Cubas isotérmicas para estabilización c/ camisa*  Cubas Isotermicas.jpg 
Con capacidades desde 1000 lts hasta lo que Ud. necesite, importados directamente desde España. Fabricados en acero inoxidable AISI 316, con cámara aislante envolvente con poliuretano inyectado de 100 mm de espesor, recubrimiento exterior con chapa inox de 1,5 mm. de espesor soldada y pulida, soldaduras totalmente pulidas tanto interior como exteriormente. Con el respaldo e instalación de *JQA Ingenieros*.  *Paneles EP*  Paneles.jpg 
La solución práctica y definitiva, para el control de temperatura en fermentación dentro de: 
·         Pozas de cemento.
·         Tanques de PVC.
·         Tanques inoxidables sin chaqueta.
·         Toneles de madera. 
Lea más sobre  *Paneles EP*, una novedosa y práctica aplicación. Busque el que se adecua a sus necesidades y requerimientos, consulte sin compromisos.  *JQA Ingenieros* y  *KREYER*, socios en el crecimiento de su empresa.  *Servicios* 
·         *Sistema innovador para incrementar el rendimiento en la destilación del pisco:* 
- Diseño, montaje y puesta en marcha de sistemas de frío que permiten cortar la destilación a menor grado alcohólico, y
  por ende, aumentar el rendimiento y mejorar la calidad del pisco.
- Adaptación del frío para los alambiques con el sistema tradicional de albercas.
- Sistema económico de enfriamiento del agua caliente de las albercas para volver a utilizarse.  Alambique 2.jpg 
·         *Asesoría en la compra de equipos:* 
Asesoría en la compra de equipos e implementación de sistemas de refrigeración para control de fermentación de mosto, destartarización del vino y/o condensación del pisco. 
·         *Diseño y puesta en marcha de centrales de refrigeración:*
Diseño y distribución de planta para bodegas y destilerías. Ubicación de equipos de refrigeración, zona de fermentación, zona de reposo, área de clarificación, ubicación de alambiques y condensadores, distribución de tuberías de frío, instalaciones eléctricas, intercambiador de placas, torres de enfriamiento, etc. 
·         *Asesoría en la compra de cubas y accesorios:* 
Asesoría en la compra de cubas de fermentación y almacenamiento, y equipos diversos para la industria vitivinícola, controladores automáticos. 
·         *Aislamiento de tuberías y contenedores para diferentes deltas de temperaturas:*  *JQA Ingenieros*, brinda el servicio de aislamiento térmico, utilizando el Súper Aislante  Armaflex un producto más de Armacell. Nuestros últimos proyectos de aislamiento comprueban su efectividad y garantiza nuestros servicios. 
·         *Electricidad industrial:* 
- Diseño e instalación de iluminación industrial para distintas áreas de la planta.
- Diseño, distribución, montaje e instalación de electricidad industrial, planos eléctricos y soporte eléctrico de planta.
- Asesoramiento en la compra de materiales, equipos y accesorios de electricidad Industrial.  
Para cualquier información o detalle de alguno de nuestros servicios y/o productos, por  favor visite nuestras direcciones web: JQA Ingenieros | Ingeniería y Tecnología Aplicada a la Industria Vinícola y http://www.facebook.com/pages/JQA-In...75560155839553 ó comunicarse con nosotros al correo *jqa.ingenieros@gmail.com* al teléfono *(056) 261870* nextel *811*4243* Móvil: *949755799  992778950* en donde solucionaremos todas sus dudas e inquietudes.  
Atte. 
Ing. Julio Quispe Alejo 
Jefe de OperacionesTemas similares: Artículo: Agrobanco realizará Seminario sobre Servicios Financieros para el Perú Rural Servicios para la Industria Vitivinícola y Destilería del País Servicios para la Industria Vitivinícola Artículo: Minag planea inaugurar módulos de servicios agrarios en breve que agruparán servicios sectoriales Industria vitivinícola comercializaría 16 millones de litros de vino este año cayendo en 6%

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Julio: 
Aparentemente cometiste un error al insertar las imágenes a tu tema. Debes utilizar la opción "Insertar Imagen", la cargas desde tu computadora, y finalmente le das a la opción "Terminar". Edita tu tema y sigue los pasos para que tus imágenes sean visibles para otros usuarios. Puedes editar el tamaño de la imagen haciendo doble click sobre ella, ya que te aparecerá un cuadro con distintas opciones para hacerlo.  
Lo que no recuerdo en este momento es si puedes insertar más de 5 imágenes por mensaje o respuesta, porque cuando adjuntas los archivos, no se pueden subir más de 5 por respuesta.  
Cualquier cosa me avisas para ayudarte, porque todavía no he rebotado tu tema en nuestro Facebook y Twitter. 
Saludos

----------


## JQA Ingenieros

Saludos Bruno, 
muchas gracias por la ayuda. Ya está listo el tema.

----------

